# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Österreich Premiere Life Cycles & Wien Premiere Follow Me

## Rynee

Hi Leute,

wir freun uns, euch zusammen mit Bicyclecompany (www.bicyclecompany.at) die Österreichpremiere von Life Cycles präsentieren zu dürfen!

Sonntag 14. November im Topkino
Start: 17:30

Damit ihr nicht nur für einen Film kommt, hängen wir gleich die Wien-Premiere von Follow Me dran!

Eintritt:
Vorverkauf 5 EUR. Karten sind ausschließlich in der Bicyclecompany erhältlich. Verkaufsstart Mittwoch, 27.10. Vorreservierungen ab sofort vor Ort möglich.

Abendkassa: 7 EUR

Weitere Infos gibts bald auf unserer Website www.funsportclub.com.

Teaser: 
Life Cycles: www.lifecyclesfilm.com/
Follow Me: www.anthillfilms.com/followme.php

----------


## cryion

klass... an dem tag kann ich ned.  
f.

----------


## uwerich

na dass nenn ich mal eine geburtstagsüberraschung :Big Grin:

----------


## Rynee

Hi,

wir haben seit kurzem mit Commencal Österreich (www.commencal.com) einen weiteren Wahnsinns-Partner für die Premiere am 14.11.

Dh es gibt ein paar High-End Bikes zu bestaunen, und voraussichtlich werden auch ein paar Commencal Teamrider vor Ort sein!

Rynee

----------


## Rynee

Die Adresse der Bicyclecompany ist Getreidemarkt 1/G02, 1060 Wien. Das ist am Beginn des Naschmarkts, also gegenüber der Secession.

Rynee

----------


## Rynee

Hi!

im Rahmen unseres Double Features wird auch das Team von Alpine Commencal (www.commencal.co.at) vorgestellt:
ProTeam Riders 2011:
Petra Bernhard, Mathias Haas, Hannes Slavik, Helene Fruhwirth, Nicolas Siedl und die Neuzugänge: Boris Tetzlaff und Manuel Gruber.

Zusätzlich zur Team Präsentation kommt der Marketing Manager von Commencal ebenfalls. Und er hat ein Muster vom Nagelneuen *Supreme DH mit.* Ja das neue geile Downhill-Bike !!!! Es ist somit Österreichpremiere von dem Ding !!!

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Wir waren gestern bei der Live Cycles  Premiere in Maribor.

He, ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie spitze dieser Film ist. Es ist der beste Film, den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, damit meine ich alle Filme, nicht nur die Bike Movies.
Ich wusste gar nicht, wie sensationell Slow Motion in Verbindung mit HD sein kann.
Obergeil, ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen, gebt ihn euch im Kino mit fettem Sound und HD Bild, es lohnt sich!

Egal ob man ein MTB Fan ist oder nicht, danach ist man es auf jeden Fall!

----------


## hawaiiron77

bin mal gespannt. Karten hab ich schon  :Wink:

----------


## Rynee

hi,

wir haben ALLE karten für die premiere am sonntag in wien schon im vorverkauf losbekommen, es gibt keine abendkassa!

rynee

----------


## dergö!

...falls ihr keine Karten mehr bekommen habt: LifeCycles Premiere Graz, DO,25.11., Schubertkino, 19 Uhr presented by The Gap...

...also, nicht den Kopf hängen lassen und ab nach Graz, see you, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...wie war´s in Wien? Kann die Graz-Premiere scho kaum mehr erwarten...  

See you, Gö!

----------


## .maraio.

> ...wie war´s in Wien? Kann die Graz-Premiere scho kaum mehr erwarten...  
> 
> See you, Gö!


Sagen wir mal so, hab mich gefühlt wie bei einer UNIVERSUM sendung...interessant.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

stimmt, hatte auch irgendwie das gefühl, irgendwas is da anders...
mann könnt ja dem orf mal vorschlagen, ne universum sendung draus zu machen...
aber auf jedem fall ein interessanter film, vorallem einmal komplett anders, als alles bisher da gewesene...

----------


## klamsi

> Sagen wir mal so, hab mich gefühlt wie bei einer UNIVERSUM sendung...interessant.


Kurzweilig, schöne Bilder und gute Action oder schaut man auch mal auf die Uhr?  :Smile:

----------


## .maraio.

> Kurzweilig, schöne Bilder und gute Action oder schaut man auch mal auf die Uhr?


...ich hatte keinen platz um auf die uhr zu schauen, es war overbooked  :Big Grin: 

Für "wow", "ohhh schööön", und "aha" empfehle ich LifeCycles
Für "yeah", "aaaaahhhh", und "haha", empfehle ich Follow Me

 :Smile:

----------


## dergö!

Zu Follow me muss ich sagen: Generell ein schöner Film, aber mich fangts unglaublich zu nerven an, wenn die permanent schneller drehen... Versteht´s mi ned falsch, Slowmotion ist genial, aber immer wieder siehst die Jungs ein Tempo fahren, das auf der Playstation ned drin ist... find das absolut unnötig, wo die ja eh die besten Jungs vor der linse haben...

Meine Filmhighlights bisher: Sprung+Earthed - ok, downhill-lastig aber Kult
Seasons - interessante Story...

Ride on, Gö!

----------

